# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Hoe sociale fobie overwinnen?

## FRANCOIS580

Ervaar je angst in sociale situaties, ben je bewust van je angst en weet je dat die nochtans ongegrond en dus sterk overdreven is? Heeft je angst zelfs gevolgen voor je dagelijks leven? Dan is de kans zeer groot dat je zoals zovele landgenoten met een sociale fobie of sociale angst te kampen hebt! Blijf dan zeker niet bij de pakken zitten. Praat er over en zoek aangepaste hulp om je sociale angst te overwinnen. Die hulp is dichter bij dan je wel denkt

Angststoornissen komen komen veel meer bij vrouwen dan bij mannen voor en beïnvloeden in sterke mate je dagelijks leven. Het is verre van gemakkelijk om met je sociale fobie en je sociale angst naar buiten te komen. Toch is dat de eerste en meteen ook de belangrijkste stap naar een geschikte therapie én een blijvende oplossing voor je probleem. Opkroppen heeft ook hier geen enkele zin, integendeel. Dat doet veel meer kwaad dan goed. Spreek er over met iemand uit je naaste omgeving, familie, vrienden of met een vertrouwenspersoon. Bedenk daarbij dat een sociale fobie perfect te behandelen en dat je er dus definitief kan van verlost geraken. Meestal zorgen deze angststoornissen voor bijkomende problemen in je sociale contacten. Leer in de eerste plaats jezelf beter kennen en stel jezelf eindelijk in een positief daglicht. Je kan ongetwijfeld veel meer dan je wel denkt. Plaats niet langer je minpuntjes voorop (die heeft heus wel iedereen) maar benadrukt datgene waar je wel goed in bent!

*Wat is een sociale fobie?*
Je bent ongetwijfeld niet alleen met je sociale fobie of je sociale angststoornissen. Sociale fobieën komen inderdaad veel meer voor dan je wel denkt. %aar liefst vijftien procent van alle landgenoten heeft met een of andere sociale fobie te kampen.

Sociale angststoornissen kent vele oorzaken. Angst voor het spreken in het openbaar is nochtans één van de meest voorkomende. Er zijn opvallend meer vrouwen het slachtoffer van angststoornissen dan mannen. Lijdt je aan een sociale fobie, dan je je meestal opvallend angstig en dat vooral in allerlei sociale situaties. Ondanks het feit dat je er zelf van overtuigd bent dat je angst ongegrond is, blijft deze toch bestaan. Situaties die zo’n sociale fobie kunnen veroorzaken zijn verjaardagen, spreken in het openbaar, een toespraak met vrienden, op stap gaan of naar onbekende plekken gaan. Iedereen van ons wordt daar al eens het ‘slachtoffer’ van, maar bij slachtoffers van zo’n sociale angst reageren paniekerig. Deze paniekaanvallen¨hebben een negatieve invloed op hun dagelijks leven. De zichtbare symptomen van een sociale fobie zijn blozen, transpireren en paniekaanvallen.

*Twee vormen*
Therapeuten herkennen twee soorten sociale fobieën:

Een specifieke sociale fobie: hier heeft het slachtoffer uitsluitend angst in één specifieke situatie, bijvoorbeeld bij het spreken in het openbaar. 

Een sociale fobie bij meerdere situaties: in dit geval zijn er dus niet één maar meerdere oorzaken. Deze twee vormen van angststoornissen zijn perfect te behandelen, de eerste al wat vlugger dan de tweede. 

Met een stappenplan geraak in definitief verlost van je sociale fobie
Het heeft geen enkele zin je.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Marleen

Hallo Francois, ik zie jou veel goede interessante artikelen plaatsen, ik lees ze graag. Wat doe jij verder voor de kost? Werk je voor deze site?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor dit mooie compliment Marleen. Als copuwriter beheer ik tal van websites. Misschien interesseren deze over gezondheid je wel:

http://www.leefnugezonder.be

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

Je zou me er een groot plezier mee doen door deze leuk te vinden bovenaan links (indien dat zo is natuurlijk)...

Verder heb ik nog websites over het Raw Food dieet, gezond detoxen, gezonde gerechten, goedkope tickets, vakantie, geldzaken, een regionale online krant, Goodtoknowit en http://goedomteweten.be, http://goedomweten.blogspot.com en http://www.hoe-waar.be over de meest uiteenlopende onderwerpen.

Hetgeen ik hier plaats is zuiver vrijwilligerswerk maar wel goede promotie voor mijn websites. Als je mijn bijdragen interessant vindt, zou je dat de redactie hier misschien kunnen laten weten?

Zijn hier onderwerpen bij die je interesseren Marleen. Als ik voor jou iets kan betekenen... GRAAG!

Met vriendelijke groet,

Francois

----------

